#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Roteador Lynksys Cisco RV042

## ellandson

Gostaria de saber se esse roteador da cisco ele suporta 50 cliente dhcp na boa sem travar e sem lagar e se ele faz um controle de banda legal e load balance diretinho , obrigado.

----------


## mwelb

Temos alguns deles rodando em clientes e estamos muito satisfeitos. O que tem maior número de clientes simultâneos tem mais de 70. O loadbalance funciona perfeitamente e é fácil resolver problemas de acesso a bancos. Recomendo.

----------

